# Challenge!



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I AM BORED! ha ha.


Anyways how about a little gfx competition? May the best GFX maker win. We'll get a poll set up and all that stuff.


Rules:
Size: any size. (Since no one is sigging this, Nikos can be happy.)
Subject: WHATEVER!


I'll get mine up tonight.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Cochise said:


> I AM BORED! ha ha.
> 
> 
> Anyways how about a little gfx competition? May the best GFX maker win. We'll get a poll set up and all that stuff.
> ...



Good Luck with the Challenge guys. Just make sure the sigs are not inserted in anyones Signature.. (This is just for fun)


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Fine guys. Ignore me...I know it is because you are all afraid of me. :boo01:










That is my entry. Just saw the movie...best movie I have seen in Theaters all year. An Action Movie with meaning...great piece of work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks real good. 

My photoshop isn't working right so i'll try to get it fixed and if not then i'll look around and see what I have made up to enter into the contest.

You should maybe have some type of prize for the winner like points or something. I'd donate some to you for it but I don't have that much right now.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn it! I wanted to do a Joker Piece!

K, if I get time I'll enter in this.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

ok...... 20 K to winner. I bet on one fighter a show anyways.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I am too lazy to enter this one...maybe if I get time though. How long do we have?

By the way good job on you sig Cochise. The effects are kind of choppy, but overall it looks good.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Untill someone posts another sig. Lol.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I Challenge you to a spelling Bee!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I Challenge you to a spelling Bee!


Fine! Spell onomatopoeia!

(Before anyone starts calling me stupid and stuff, yes that was sarcasm)


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Keep this open for a few days. I've been really busy and i've tried working on something but I didn't like how it came out. I'll try to get something done tonight.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

lol this is one of the dumbest sigs i have made...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Fine! Spell onomatopoeia!
> 
> (Before anyone starts calling me stupid and stuff, yes that was sarcasm)


Pst, what a idiat!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

RVCA said:


> lol this is one of the dumbest sigs i have made...


I like it the background is good.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

'Chise...

You should've at least given a size requirement, topic, and deadline. 

Probably would've run a bit smoother!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my entry. I might do something else and edit this post to put that in instead.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Here's my entry. I might do something else and edit this post to put that in instead.



You're a cheater lol people are going to vote for you just because she's hot


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

RVCA said:


> You're a cheater lol people are going to vote for you just because she's hot


Hey it didn't say anything about not having hot women. It's your fault you went with a monkey. I was gonna do a jailbait one but I couldnt get it to look good.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Hey it didn't say anything about not having hot women. It's your fault you went with a monkey. I was gonna do a jailbait one but I couldnt get it to look good.


Lol whatever


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hot girls always get my vote.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

T.B. said:


> 'Chise...
> 
> You should've at least given a size requirement, topic, and deadline.
> 
> Probably would've run a bit smoother!


Yeah dude, I noticed. I thought having no rules would of gotten people to make something they wanted. But it kinda confused people.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, The Joker, a monkey, or a hot chick. How will I decide? :thumb02:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you two fine with just using our three? Or do you want to wait for someone else?


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Are you two fine with just using our three? Or do you want to wait for someone else?


I'm cool with just three. Whatever you want to do.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit, I want to do one, but can't today, most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll set a deadline then. Tommarow....at 1:00 A.M. ha ha ha ha ha!


Nah just make it tommarow.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wait till plazz gets one in and then have the voting.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, my skills have slipped me by...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Wow, my skills have slipped me by...



WOW!! Plazz thats some really tight work bud, Like always.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

+Noice. Can a mod edit this thread with a poll for me? That will help us.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Negatory.

Just make a new thread with a poll.


----------

